# Nitrous Oxide Thinking.



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, i was reading in a import (sigh) magazine, and i was noticig that there is a dry, and wet NOS. The dry kit (correct me if i am wrong) sprays a dry composite of Nitros oxide, into the intake pipeing.......or is it the manifold.. but from there, it gives a huge boost, and destroys your engine.. i wonder if you can like.. limit the amount of nos you can use, or does it all jsut go when you hit the button.
hehe


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

Dry kit injects nitrous ONLY into your intake(right after your MAF is best I've heard). A dry kit relies heavily on your stock fuel system, which many people dont recommend unless you have the JWT setup. I wouldnt recommend over 50-75 dry. A wet kit injects both nitrous and fuel. 

You set the jetting(size of horsepower) you want to inject. IE 50 shot, 75 shot, etc. There are mulitple activations for nitrous, microswitches, buttons, what not. depends on your style. When the system is engaged, the nitrous is on throughout the whole band(for example if your holding the button down, its constantly injecting that amount of hp) Make sure to do lots of research first before venturing into nitrous.

Kyle


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

use a wet kit, its a little safer for the engine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

*get it together gtr*

DO SOME DAMN READING....THIS FORUM IS NOT ACCURATE entirely

-HSentra


----------

